# Coffee Corner v.2



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Moved into the new pad this week, earmarked the corner that the better half had placed the microwave in.

As the mature man I am and to save an argument about layout... I waited until she went to bed last night and moved the microwave to another location and setup my kit.

Modded Classic, the mighty MC2 for pour over and the monsterously ugly Wega Max (Compak) for espresso.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

So where are you going to move it to when she wakes up?


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> So where are you going to move it to when she wakes up?


Not sure if placing the knife rack next to the new microwave location might be asking for it...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Obviously you were only thinking of her safety when you moved the microwave away from the sink.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Macca said:


> Not sure if placing the knife rack next to the new microwave location might be asking for it...


Yeah, it's a long walk to the garage just for a knife.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

That Compak must be mighty messy stripped down like that

How did the kitchen remodelling go down?


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Yes Row said:


> That Compak must be mighty messy stripped down like that
> 
> How did the kitchen remodelling go down?


Strangely enough, it's not a bother. Biggest pain is the retention, but I give it a sweep a few times and I get almost 100% (almost) on each dose.


----------

